# Video of 16 year old, Devin Haney sparring Shawn Porter



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Haney is 17 now and just turned pro last month. Mayweather talked him up a lot and I see why. They say that he stops grown men on a regular basis in sparring.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Haney is 17 now and just turned pro last month. Mayweather talked him up a lot and I see why. They say that he stops grown men on a regular basis in sparring.


The kid looks good. But Porter didn't throw a single punch until late in the workout, and then when he did he quickly took control.


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Haney is 17 now and just turned pro last month. Mayweather talked him up a lot and I see why. They say that he stops grown men on a regular basis in sparring.


Your a boxing fan and clearly know allot about boxing in the sense of who has belts...whos who...all that...

But you while you may know about boxing...you don't know boxing.

Porter is letting this kid work....so its not a "schooling"


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Why exaggerate like that? Porter wasn't even trying to hit him


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Why exaggerate like that? Porter wasn't even trying to hit him


Mofucka dnt no syt bout boxin...

Thats why


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

I mean Porter started to let his hands go a bit in the last round, but even then you could tell he was just taking it easy on the kid. 

Don't get me wrong though bball this guy Devin is clearly very talented. I've been watching a lot of his stuff on Dontae's channel. He looks damn good.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Why exaggerate like that? Porter wasn't even trying to hit him


Click bait :yep. I heard about him before, but never sat down to watch him. I thought we could all learn together.


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

Hey, Erik Morales was sparring with rated pros when he was 14. Looks at how far Morales went.

That being said, it seems like Porter ain't even trying.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Definitely one to watch out for in the next few years. Turning pro so young I expect he'll be brought along very slowly, but sparring like this is invaluable and does a lot to make up for the lack of an amateur career since he'll be around world level fighters in gyms long before he faces any in the ring.


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Haney is 17 now and just turned pro last month. Mayweather talked him up a lot and I see why. They say that he stops grown men on a regular basis in sparring.


You mean Mayweather SR right coz I've never heard JR talk about him


----------



## D-MONEY (Jun 4, 2013)

Johnstown said:


> Your a boxing fan and clearly know allot about boxing in the sense of who has belts...whos who...all that...
> 
> But you while you may know about boxing...you don't know boxing.
> 
> Porter is letting this kid work....so its not a "schooling"


Exactly, and the ones in here saying Porter wasn't trying!! Lol... He was working on his foot and head movement while letting the kid get a feel of the speed and strength of a top tier pros movement and strength while in the clinch...


----------



## BuffDopey (May 6, 2014)

he'sno Tiger Muhammed


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I like his jab and ability to punch in combination while backing up. Very quick hands. Accurate leads. Nice switch-hitting as well in spots. I can tell he likes Floyd.

I also noticed Porter trying to drill defensive use of angles, side-stepping away.

This is a great setup for two guys with this difference in experience. The younger guy gets to pick his spots against someone who isn't easily fooled, and the veteran practices defending by virtue of pure control and positioning. The gradual transition to using counters and the occasional offensive burst from Porter looked appropriate as well.

Favorite moment:


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I like his jab and ability to punch in combination while backing up. Very quick hands. Accurate leads. Nice switch-hitting as well in spots. I can tell he likes Floyd.
> 
> I also noticed Porter trying to drill defensive use of angles, side-stepping away.
> 
> ...


As good a move as it was, Porter read his bob in an instant and still nearly caught him.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

DB Cooper said:


> As good a move as it was, Porter read his bob in an instant and still nearly caught him.


Also Porter beside going easy is a physical fighter who roughs you up and puts pressure on you he probably often looks worse in sparring. Remember that clip a few months ago of Mosley sparring him and looking really good and that was an ancient Mosley preparing for the Mayorga rematch. Ok Maybe Mosley looks betetr in sparring than in real fights as well as his skills are still there and his lack of reflexes and sharpness at this point matters less but still.

I mean I'm sure he will be at the very least a decent fighter maybe even the next Canelo but I would be careful with premature hype trains it will be at least another 4 years before he competes at the highest level


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

boxfanlut said:


> You mean Mayweather SR right coz I've never heard JR talk about him


It has been mostly Floyd Sr. but I've heard Jr talk about him occasionally. He doesn't address him by his name, but he'll say things like "This one 17 year old fighter in my gym".


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> It has been mostly Floyd Sr. but I've heard Jr talk about him occasionally. He doesn't address him by his name, but he'll say things like "This one 17 year old fighter in my gym".


Why wasn't SR in the corner for either of his two fights. I thought SR was his trainer?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

boxfanlut said:


> Why wasn't SR in the corner for either of his two fights. I thought SR was his trainer?


that is weird. If he was on the undercard of a bunch of other TMT fighters fighting, Floyd Sr could have been in the locker room with the other fighters helping them in more important bouts. That's my speculation though.


----------



## gumbo2176 (May 17, 2013)

Kid looks to be a bit cocky with the hands down thing and poking out his chin like he does when leaning in. I can see a few KO's in his future, and I don't mean him KO'ing opponents per say. I also saw where he backed straight up a few times when pressed, and that is never a good thing in the ring.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

I thought you had to be 18 to turn pro in the US?


----------



## gumbo2176 (May 17, 2013)

GlassJaw said:


> I thought you had to be 18 to turn pron in the US?


Pretty sure it's 18 in the U.S. and Great Britain and younger in places like Mexico where it may be as young as 16.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Yeah it looks Porter was afraid to put that kid in a coma. 

That being said, talent is undeniable. Very RJJ in style to me. Dropping that arm in such a early age. That becomes a bad habit instead of an intentional trap.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> It has been mostly Floyd Sr. but I've heard Jr talk about him occasionally. He doesn't address him by his name, but he'll say things like "This one 17 year old fighter in my gym".


 @boxfanlut


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> that is weird. If he was on the undercard of a bunch of other TMT fighters fighting, Floyd Sr could have been in the locker room with the other fighters helping them in more important bouts. That's my speculation though.


Fights were in Mexico and no TMT branding in sight I don't believe


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Kurushi said:


> @*boxfanlut*


At the beginning I thought he said: "I am a little horse"


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

The kid doesn't even look that good. His balance is WAY off, & he leans in constantly, as @Gumbo noted.

A few elite guys like Floyd and RJJ could get away with that noise, but this kid doesn't seem to have their reflexes.

Bad training, IMO.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I'm not the type to prematurely hype a fighter or put accolades on him, but I do start to listen when others do it.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

knowimuch said:


> At the beginning I thought he said: "I am a little horse"


Maybe he is. What of it? What have you got against little horses? Next you'll be telling me you've got Yamanaka in your P4P top 10.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

look out for this kid named shakur stevenson. Will take part in the 2016 olympic games i think he is 18? But here is a video of them sparring


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

He's very good, I think Floyd is a bad influence tbh. He throws his fighters to the wolves, the kid was a favorite to go to the Olympics


----------



## Snakefist (Oct 22, 2012)

paloalto00 said:


> He's very good, I think Floyd is a bad influence tbh. He throws his fighters to the wolves, the kid was a favorite to go to the Olympics


because that's how Mayweather's family did him. They through him in there with Genaro Hernandez in his 18th pro fight and he prevailed, most boxing analyist at the time said they were rushing mayweather. so he tries to apply the same shit that he went through if he believes in his fighters, but I dunno. Kinda how they rushing Spence, but he maybe the goods, like mayweather was.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Good young amateur. He has great timing, really quick hands and evasive skills. Clearly inspired by Floyd.

Damn I'm completely out of touch with the amateurs these days. They used to be the draw for me. Need to get some ABA world champ comps and watch some olympic trials. See the who's who in the amateurs.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Good young amateur. He has great timing, really quick hands and evasive skills. Clearly inspired by Floyd.
> 
> Damn I'm completely out of touch with the amateurs these days. They used to be the draw for me. Need to get some ABA world champ comps and watch some olympic trials. See the who's who in the amateurs.


There are quite a few guys about to turn pro. Gary's younger brother Antonio just turned pro, his other brother Antwon just won the Trials at 141, I believe. There's two brothers here George and Alex Rincon who spar with Spence Jr who just turned pro


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Snakefist said:


> because that's how Mayweather's family did him. They through him in there with Genaro Hernandez in his 18th pro fight and he prevailed, most boxing analyist at the time said they were rushing mayweather. so he tries to apply the same shit that he went through if he believes in his fighters, but I dunno. Kinda how they rushing Spence, but he maybe the goods, like mayweather was.


do you really think they are rushing spence?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> There are quite a few guys about to turn pro. Gary's younger brother Antonio just turned pro, his other brother Antwon just won the Trials at 141, I believe. There's two brothers here George and Alex Rincon who spar with Spence Jr who just turned pro


I got some team USA fighters to watch:

Hereâ€™s the full list of U.S. Olympic menâ€™s boxing trials winners:

108 lbs: Nico Hernandez
114 lbs: Antonio Vargas
123 lbs: Shakur Stevenson
141 lbs: Gary Russell
152 lbs: Paul Kroll
165 lbs: Charles Conwell
178 lbs: Jonathan Esquivel
201 lbs: Cam F. Awesome
201+ lbs: Marlo Moore

And the 1 US who has already qualified for Rio is lightweight Carlos Balderas


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

First 2 pro fights;


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

Kid's got technical talent and looks pretty mature for a 17y/o. That said he looks fragile and afraid of punches.


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> First 2 pro fights;


Nice and evenly matched:-patsch


----------



## gumbo2176 (May 17, 2013)

REDC said:


> Nice and evenly matched:-patsch


Give the kid a break. Even the best in the world didn't start of fighting top tens. But, you're right, he is way better than his first 2 opponents. They both look like they were picked up in a Home Depot parking lot and given boxing gear to face the kid.

After looking at his sparring video by the OP, I see him getting chin checked once he matches up with a worthy opponent.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> I got some team USA fighters to watch:
> 
> Hereâ€™s the full list of U.S. Olympic menâ€™s boxing trials winners:
> 
> ...


Here's Haney sparring Shakur Stevenson:


----------



## AndrewFFC (Jun 17, 2012)

He didnt look bad but its hard to form a true assesment based upon that viewing. Porter is a pressure fighter who was getting a bit of defensive work in there.


----------



## AndrewFFC (Jun 17, 2012)

gumbo2176 said:


> Pretty sure it's 18 in the U.S. and Great Britain and younger in places like Mexico where it may be as young as 16.


Not even sure if its that old in Mexico, Alvarez turned pro at 15.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

AndrewFFC said:


> Not even sure if its that old in Mexico, Alvarez turned pro at 15.


And I think morales was 14.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

conradically said:


> Here's Haney sparring Shakur Stevenson:


That was a good quality session. Some high level skills in there much better to watch than the training drills with Porter. This Stevenson guy I am watching out for as well.

Coaching from Roy Jones


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

REDC said:


> Nice and evenly matched:-patsch


He's 17 and learning. Why throw him in tough early?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Sparring..... 'nuff said.

I particularly like how he leads with his head, instead of closing the distance with footwork.  
It's one thing to try and draw your opponent it, it's another to actually attack that way. 

Good thing he had head gear on. - And good thing Burns is a lousy counterpuncher.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

http://www.realdevinhaneytv.com/?bio

Meh, he is a gifted amateur. But I think he's shooting his development in the foot turning pro so young. Wait a few years fighting the best amateurs, turn pro and fight tough competition right out of the gate. I think these guys he's fighting now may lull him into bad habits in the ring and the tougher guys may put an unnecessary blemish on his record compared to if he just had a bit more seasoning.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1206644766076064


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Haney is 17 now and just turned pro last month. Mayweather talked him up a lot and I see why. They say that he stops grown men on a regular basis in sparring.


Haney isn't bad but shakur is much better. Haney was weighing in much heavier against shakur but still was getting edged imo


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Porter clearly working on D here but he was getting tagged nicely. Kid looks good.


----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)

no power


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mr. Brain said:


> no power


He's still 17. We'll see how the power develops


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Devin Haney is the best talent to have anything to do with Mayweather since Floyd.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Makes you really appreciate guys like Barrera, Canelo, Sal Sanchez, Benitez, etc. who started in their teens and went on to have a successful boxing careers.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

great padded record so far..needs a step up in competition before people start jumping on the boat though


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Seems like he's got a good head on his shoulders


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Something about his style, is really nice. He's very coordinated, headmovement is great, I love the movement. I think he'll be something special if he's capable of going multiple rounds moving on his feet like that. A lot of guys tend to drop foot movement all together when the rounds start adding up.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

*Devin Haney Obtains Promoter's License in California*​_Devin Haney Promotions, the promotional company owned by undefeated WBC Youth and USBA Lightweight Champion, Devin "The Dream" Haney (19-0, 13 KOs), was just granted a boxing promoter's license by the California State Athletic Department (CSAC). _​​_At 19-Years old, Devin Haney, who was born in San Francisco and raised in Oakland, becomes the youngest promoter in boxing history. With the approved application, Devin Haney Promotions is off to a good start and looking is forward to showcasing events in California. _​​_"Getting approved for my promoter's license in California is something I envisioned since I turned professional," said an elated Devin Haney, who now lives in Las Vegas. "Devin Haney Promotions will start doing shows on a modest scale, that will eventually lead to mega events."_​​_"I already have a couple of young hungry prospects on my roster and will be looking to sign other talented fighters as we march forward," Haney continued. "I plan to showcase some of the best fighters in boxing."_​​_In his last fight, Haney looked sensational in his SHOWTIME debut, scoring a 9th round TKO against a worthy opponent in Mason Menard (33-3, 24 KOs), who many boxing insiders' thought was going to give Devin problems. Haney's performance was electrifying, setting him up for another date on the network. _​​_"We have some big news that will be announced soon," Haney concluded. "With the partnerships my dad and I have garnered, Devin Haney Promotions will be taking boxing to whole new level. I couldn't do this without the help of my dad William, and the team he assembled around me. Together we are going to the top."_​​_"All I can say is the future is bright for Devin Haney Promotions," stated William Haney, who has been guiding his son's career since he made his pro debut at age 17. "Things are about to take off for everyone on the team, and boxing in California will be on the rise."_​


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Haney is wise beyond his years in and outside the ring


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Devin Haney fighting Juan Carlos Burgos 

Haven’t seen Burgos in a looong ass time. Since he fought Mikey 4+ years ago. 


For what’s it worth I remember him landing a quick hook and making Mikey stumble back. Was very brief but it happened


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

nuclear said:


> For what's it worth I remember him landing a quick hook and making Mikey stumble back. Was very brief but it happened







3:55

@Mexi-Box @Zopilote


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

nuclear said:


> 3:55
> 
> @Mexi-Box @Zopilote


Yeh I remember that.

Ive always liked Burgos, he whooped Rocky Martinez's ass in 2013 only to be disgustingly robbed at MSG.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Haney is wise beyond his years in and outside the ring


I wouldn't call dating Blac Chyna a wise move. The bitch is a maneater and she could possibly turn him out. That would not be a good thing.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> I wouldn't call dating Blac Chyna a wise move. The bitch is a maneater and she could possibly turn him out. That would not be a good thing.


Lol I forgot all about that.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

https://www.boxingscene.com/devin-haney-xolisani-ndongeni-set-shobox-main-event-111--133941

Haney is back Jan 11 against Xolisani Ndongeni 25-0 (13)


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------

